# mueller to savage scope base issues.



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I recently purchased a mueller 4-16x50 AO for my savage 10FP. The scope bases (I forget the model number) are the "suggested" bases for this rifle. They worked just fine with my other scope but with the mueller, there seams to be less room for error.The distance between the "zoom dial" and the point where the tube begins flaring up toward s the objective is shorter than my previous scope. What I did was turn my front mount around and only used 1 screw so the scope would between the rings and even allow for a little adjustment. This is obviously not the proper way to do this but is it a bad idea? I may leave it if it's no big deal. If I need to change it, any tips on what weaver bases I should try using? Picture below shows what Im talking about since my description may be confusing.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

loose the weavers if posible. get leupold bases(or base because I believe the savage is a one peice) and rings. the weaver bases are fine all around(although not the best) but the weaver rings you have on that gun are cheezy. if you have to get the weaver rings get the Grand Slam rings, they are much stronger and easier to use and usualy are the exact same price as the crapy aluminum ones.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

how is the mueller btw?


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I have only fired about 30 rounds with it but so far Im very pleased. good clarity and it just physically feels like a good quality scope. For the price It seams to be a very nice scope. I was kind of worried about buying it without having ever looked through one but all the reviews I read gave them good marks so I took a chance.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What you need is a picatinny style one piece base. There are many from several makers. I prefer the one made by Ken Farrell, http://www.kenfarrell.com/SAV-RTS-1-0.html










Machined steel, very tough!

Also I would get better rings, at the least I would get the Burris ZEE rings. I like the TSR-W rings from Tactical Precision Systems.

Here's my 10FP with the Farrell base and TSR-W rings, scope is a Nikon mildot.










:beer:

huntin1


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for the detailed info and it seams to be exactly what I need. One question though, isnt there interference when loading and ejecting a shell with the one piece system? thanks again.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

stainless said:


> Thank you for the detailed info and it seams to be exactly what I need. One question though, isnt there interference when loading and ejecting a shell with the one piece system? thanks again.


When wearing gloves, yes, loading is a bit restricted, but I really haven't seen it as a big problem. 
As far as ejecting, I have not noticed a difference, shells eject just fine.

huntin1


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, I got it to work.I was cheap for now and skipped the ken farrell for now. Turns out weaver makes a "front extension" base that solved my problems. I also got a better set of rings that are also a bit more narrow which also helps me out for adjustment. Thanks again for the help.


----------

